

The story of how Webflow got into YC - callmevlad
http://blog.webflow.com/accepted-then-rejected-from-ycombinator

======
nwenzel
I watched the video, but then read further down.

"We even wrote a little app to continuously flash a list of potential YC
partners’ questions every 10 seconds, training our brains to not go too long-
winded with our responses."

Was that the publicly available app? That was you guys? I used that app. It
was really helpful for me. My Google skills are not working for me today as I
fight off this flu+NyQuil induced hazed. If anyone has that link and can post,
you'd be doing many people a favor.

~~~
callmevlad
There was another app from another YC company that _used_ to be online at one
point (I believe it was called "PG Bot"), but had been taken down when we
needed it. So we wrote something from scratch, but very similar.

------
nwenzel
Great story! I seem to recall a university sending out acceptance letters by
mistake. At least this mistake had the happier ending.

Measure twice, cut once.

~~~
aqwas
Yeah, I got one of those from MIT, and my follow-up came on the car radio,
when NPR was doing a story about the mistake. That was devastating.

------
jogjayr
I never knew how hard people prepared for the interview. Great resource for
that.

The headline is a bit misleading though because it implies they aren't in YC
now. If not for the the interview-prep part the entire story could be TL;DR-ed
into "We got into YC, someone accidentally sent a scary email"

------
64mb
clickbait; tl;dr phone call saying they get in, email 30 min later saying they
were rejected, email was wrong.

------
bruceb
this is repost.

~~~
gus_massa
They renamed a post of a few days ago (perhaps with a few changes) and
resubmitted it with the new URL. IIRC it's OK to resubmit here a post a few
times if they don't get much attention.

When I see a repost, I like to include a link to the old submission, because
sometimes the comments are interesting (or more interesting than the post
itself). In this case it only got one comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9253624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9253624)
(11 points, 3 days ago, 1 comment)

Also, I prefer the old title "The story of how Webflow got into YC", the new
title I too linkbaity.

~~~
callmevlad
You're right, editing the title now.

